# Can $10K get you 450-500 N/A rwhp?



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Goal: 450-500 rwhp

Now keep in mind, I live in Cali. So I have to keep it smog legal :shutme.

I'm choosing to go the head and cam route with any other upgrades that I might need (bigger injectors, adjustable fuel regulator, throttle body, etc... I'm not sure). And a good tune of course. Can 450-500 rwhp be achieved with 10K? Can the stock clutch handle that much power? I know there are supercharger kits that can get me there but I want to keep it naturally aspirated. I'm just a big fan of the "All motor" concept. And I'm definately staying away from nitrous. 

Time frame: Between March and May.

Any suggestions will be appreciated :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

OK, you already have 400hp and that was stock, and based on your dyno pull, you have about 430 now. You honestly think you need $10,000 to get another 70hp? My brutha, for 10 large, you could be at 600hp! My STRONGEST suggestion is dependent on what direction you want to go. If you want heads and cam, give Cartek a call. If you want a blower, go with a ProCharger (does NOT use motor oil for lubrication). In both cases, your looking at maybe 5k, and with the leftover money, you can upgrade the clutch, halfshafts, output shafts, and driveshaft.

-Mike


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

big_mike said:


> OK, you already have 400hp and that was stock, and based on your dyno pull, you have about 430 now. You honestly think you need $10,000 to get another 70hp? My brutha, for 10 large, you could be at 600hp! My STRONGEST suggestion is dependent on what direction you want to go. If you want heads and cam, give Cartek a call. If you want a blower, go with a ProCharger (does NOT use motor oil for lubrication). In both cases, your looking at maybe 5k, and with the leftover money, you can upgrade the clutch, halfshafts, output shafts, and driveshaft.
> 
> -Mike


That was RWHP!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

oh NOW you tell me...... ok, same post applies.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I met with a couple of local goat owners here in my neighborhood and one of them told me that the driveline components for the '05s were beefed up to handle the extra power from the LS2. Well, beefed up compared to the '04s. Does anyone know this to be true?


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

i also heard about driveline being stonger, i have no backbone proof, mike will research for us  

btw. 10K for moderator that is quite a bonus :lol: :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

yep, be happy to do the research, just not tonight.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> OK, you already have 400hp and that was stock, and based on your dyno pull, you have about 430 now.
> -Mike


Doncha mean 330 hp.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

sorry didnt read his sig


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

its ok, it was late and you were not fully awake.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Goal: 450-500 rwhp
> 
> Now keep in mind, I live in Cali. So I have to keep it smog legal :shutme.
> 
> ...


Help Here - I don't understand - Why spend 10K on heads & cam when a supercharger is less $ & can get you the same or more HP. :confused


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

when you run a naturally aspirated motor, its a LOT easier to tune and is more of a sleeper.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have to find a good place (no cops or residents) to practice. and also no wife :willy: i wanted some of a cobra yesterday on the way to the mall. man the wife kept me from going all out. man i tell ya why cound't i been alone


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

if it wasnt for my girl getting on my case, I would have ended up in jail 1000's of times. Sometimes that woman intuition is worth it!


----------



## ToddO (Oct 26, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> i also heard about driveline being stonger, i have no backbone proof, mike will research for us
> 
> btw. 10K for moderator that is quite a bonus :lol: :cheers


I would definately look into a one piece driveshaft and Harrop Diff cover. Once you get more HP the stock clutch will be next to go. I would get the Spec 2+ or Spec 3


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Loubo said:


> Help Here - I don't understand - Why spend 10K on heads & cam when a supercharger is less $ & can get you the same or more HP. :confused


My first choice is to go all motor. Like I said it's just my personal preference. But I'm not counting out a supercharger. Also the 10K is not just for the heads and cam. It's for what extra components (including driveline) and tuning I'm going to need. Also I know a very reputable shop that I might go through to do the install. So labor cash is included in the 10K. It's the same shop that did my tuning. Great group of guys. After hearing two of their customers ZO6's, one with a supercharger and extras (567 rwhp) and the other, all motor (544 rwhp) I decided to go the all motor route. It's just something about having the power on demand without the concern of any amount of lag. And need I say anything about the sound of a motor with a nice cam. Regardless, I'm just throwing out a few ideas right now. My mod cash is actually at 15K now but I'm trying not to get too excited and taking my time for once. But with my daughter needing a car in a few months, I may not do anything. Well not as soon as I want to. We'll see.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

if you want simplicity, nothing beats a Magnuson with a cam.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

big_mike said:


> if you want simplicity, nothing beats a Magnuson with a cam.


I'm gonna see what the owner of the shop recommends. 99% of his work is done on Vettes and he's done quite a bit on the C6. So I'm sure he has a few worthy packages for the LS2 that I can go with. I just hope I'm not too limited since I have to keep the ride smog legal.


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

If you have 10k to spend I would go with the slp 402, with a nice set of heads and beefy cam, longtubes on that badboy and you should be 500rwhp for sure at least. I don't think its gonna be as hard as people think to get close to 500rwhp out of these 6.0L engines, I'm not saying 500rwhp is for sure attainable but you can get pretty dang close.


----------

